# Miniature Pipes?



## VolsMcFalls (Feb 18, 2010)

I was visiting my brother-in-law, a fellow pipe smoker, and he was showing me a mini pipe he had picked up several years ago at a local shop (who no longer carries them). I really liked it. It looked like a good option for a quick smoke or for sampling new tobaccos and blends.

But, I am having trouble finding them online. I think it might technically be a cigarette tobacco pipe, but I can not be for certain. His isn't stamped with any logo or maker, so I can't determine what it is exactly. I would just like to pick one up for a quick occasional smoke and sampling.

Has anyone seen them or can you point me in the right direction? Also, has anyone ever tried one of these out for the uses mentioned?

BTW, the one he has looks like the top one from this picture I found on a RYO cigarette site (which leads me to believe they are actually called cigarette pipes). 

www_ryomagazine_com/october/octminipipes.jpg


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

PipesandCigars.com sells some mini pipes here, and they've got one that looks somewhat similar to the one in your picture.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Savinelli Kings Cross

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe

I bought one and use it for the short smokes.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a PetersonTankard (which is a Dunhill group 2) it's a small pipe. I call it a 20 min. pipe, The 1 thing to keep in mind is when you have a small pipe like that, they burn hot.
Coffee Break/Small Pipes - Iwan Ries and Co - Chicago's Pipe Cigar and Tobacco Store


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Unless I miss your meaning of "miniature pipes", I believe some folks call them "Nose-Warmers". I have one, not sure of the maker as the only markings on it are "Italy 159". It's a good smoker however.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I got myself a mini meer on ebay directly from Turkey. It works particularly well for sampling as it is a meer and does not ghost.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

The Stanwell featherweights are small ones too, like this one: Stanwell Featherweight Smooth Red (202) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Bryant (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a miniature Italy Well Pipe unsmoked. Seems kind of useless to me but cute none the less.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd also check out cobs! The mizzou model is VERY tiny, I can only get my pinky finger in the bowl just past the first knuckle. But it's a great quick smoke, and my pipe was smoking nice and sweet in two bowls. Handles a half a flake or so beautifully, and my ribbon and other cuts equally well. And for less than 5 bucks, what more can you ask? The only problem I noticed was the quality of the fit on the stem was a bit off, which is important in the MM cobs. I had to pick through 3 or 4 before I found one where the hole wasn't turned nearly sideways. So check and see if a local B&M has them next time you stop in.


----------



## Pipedream (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought 3 mini bowl pipes from Gatlingburler.


----------

